

New Google Maps UI? - joao
http://www.41latitude.com/post/2083144343/google-maps-new-ui

======
watty
My Google Maps has the same UI now as well.

------
AtTheLast
Makes sense as they transition away from simply maps and focus more on places
and other stuff.

------
Pewpewarrows
You're recording footage of a new UI and don't click on any of the new filters
that are available, and instead spend 2 minutes just dragging the map around?
Yes, we get that it shows a small preview in the corner of the other filter,
you can cover that in about 10 seconds. /rant

~~~
robbiewhite
That was dickish. (Someone makes something and shares it with you--for free--
and all you do is bitch and moan.)

Getting tired of the increasingly negative & bitchy comments on HN. /rant

~~~
kls
Sadly, I agree HN was the one place where you did not see the standard
technical dick waving contest. It was a place where you could go and people
would brain storm with you. Support you and encourage you, it does seem more
and more that it is becoming a venue for non-constructive criticism. When I
found HN I was amazed to find a tech related site that had a positive tone as
they are so rare. I really hope that it is an ebb and flow trend and those
that have nothing to offer but criticism will get tired of getting down-voted
and move on.

